# EOS Reviews pictures



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

From german _stern_ and greek _in_ :



























































































_Modified by sp_wh at 5:20 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice pics, thanks for posting them.







I just wish there were mors pics of the black one.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

DROOL


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Is it black or Midnight Blue







????


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ It definitely looks black to me.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Great Pics, thanks! 
The front looks good with top down or up but the back only looks good when the top is down. My 2c


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_Nice pics, thanks for posting them.







I just wish there were mors pics of the black one.

More pics from... another black one:


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: horrible wheels*

Love the car. Hate the 20-spoke wheels.
Are those the 17" wheels that come with the 2.0 T sport package or the sport wheels for the 3.2?
I have seen much nicer wheels in other Eos photos.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (sp_wh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_wh* »_More pics from... another black one:

Thanks for posting those pics. Looks great.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: horrible wheels (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Love the car. Hate the 20-spoke wheels.
Are those the 17" wheels that come with the 2.0 T sport package or the sport wheels for the 3.2?
I have seen much nicer wheels in other Eos photos.

Those are the 18" Solitude wheels. I like them but they won't be making it to the US...


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I loved the Concept C wheels.. F*&^% clean
JT
















JT


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Wow, those are great!







Thanks for posting them.


----------



## VWannabEOS (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Check out this website, there is some great information.. 
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...depth


----------



## Avo_dub (Jul 6, 2004)

I think the hardtop is so cool.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Avo_dub)*

First time I can recall seeing the US spec instrument cluster with MPH dominant and KPH secondary.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=o


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_First time I can recall seeing the US spec instrument cluster with MPH dominant and KPH secondary.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=o 



Even more important: that particular Eos has the Passat style cruise control as opposed to some other pics in which the Eos looks like it gets the Golf style control unit.


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: EOS Reviews pictures (sp_wh)*

Great photos. Thanks.
So far I have only 1 concern about the car: The back seat looks clautrophobic. Based on your photo of the back seat - the best one I've seen - it looks like the dimensions are about the same as a New Beetle Convertible, a truely small seat. If anyone knows the actual dimesions of the EOS rear seat and the New Beetle Convertible rear seat, please share. 
I hope I am wrong and the EOS rear seat is suited for more than just grocery bags and 6 year olds...............


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: EOS Reviews pictures (audivwguy)*

Probably it will depend on how the front seat is regulated:
















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the on target added photos. Note his right knee is in contact with the rear of the central consol. However, based on your picss, it looks like as long as you are not hauling 2 (or more) Atlanta Falcons linebackers cross country, the rear seat looks OK for short hops for both kids and regular sized adults. Thanks again.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (audivwguy)*

The rear seat of the Eos is for hot chicks, and there's more than adequate room for a pair (or 2 pair depending on how you count). You're not planning on having a sausage fest in your Eos are you?


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

Not from a review but from an event:


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (sp_wh)*

Wow, is that a Teak interior on the white Eos? I've put a deposit down and was pretty set on ordering a silver exterior with black interior. But that black Eos with beige interior is starting to grow on me. Big rims really change the character of this car for me (as expected). If the Chicago rims don't make it onto the official US ordering guide, can dealers work around this and order them anyways? I like the 18" Samarkand rims, but with the Chicago's, the main lines running from the very center to the outer edge make them appear bigger. And they have so much negative space. Anyone heard when an official guide will be ready at the dealerships? I've heard July (when the floor model arrives).


----------



## livejamie (Jan 6, 2006)

i like how it looks in white


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (livejamie)*

just an observation but does anyone else find the trunk to be too long when the top is up?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (vw12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw12* »_just an observation but does anyone else find the trunk to be too long when the top is up?

The length looks OK to me, especially considering how other hardtop convertibles look:









But I do wonder if the car would look better if the top edge of the trunk lid were rounded instead of sharp. It's practically the only straight line on the car, and I think it might be responsible for the occasional odd-looking rear angle.


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Nix good on the sausage fest but I will need room for my Wolfsburger grill and a deep fryer because I like my Wolfsburgers mit Fries, of course....


----------

